# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Whyte 801

## Nikori

En löytänyt haulla tästä pyörästä kommentteja. Kona Kahunaa meinasin, mutta nyt olisi tilaisuus tähän Whyte 801:n halvalla. Onkohan mistään kotoisin?

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> En löytänyt haulla tästä pyörästä kommentteja. Kona Kahunaa meinasin, mutta nyt olisi tilaisuus tähän Whyte 801:n halvalla. Onkohan mistään kotoisin?



Tämä varmaan?

https://www.jonito.com/de/fahrraeder/whyte-801

Eikai tuossa muuta kuin että on 27,5. Juuria ja muuta romua täynnä olevilla suomipoluilla 29 etenee kivammin. Toki nopealla googletuksella tuohon voisi mahtua 2,8" leveää rengastusta (ei varma tieto) jolla saa  parannettua rullaavuutta yli esteiden.

----------


## Nikori

Joo, juuri tuo. Demopyörä lähtisi puolitutun kautta, niin houkuttaa. Nykyinen on Kona, niin pistää epävarmaksi…

----------

